# Univision to end free streaming of World Cup games



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Univision to end free streaming of World Cup games*

(Engadget.com) - Many people in the US, even those who don't speak or understand Spanish, have been using the Univision Deportes app to watch the World Cup. To a certain degree, this was due to the fact that Univision's service was completely free for anyone to enjoy, meaning it didn't require any authentication through a cable or internet service provider.

Unfortunately, that's all changing as of today....

Full Story Here


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

For reference the providers who can authenticate with Univision:
AT&T U-Verse
Brighthouse
Cablevision
Cox
DirecTV
Dish
Time Warner Cable
Verizon FiOS

The providers who can get the games via ESPN3
AT&T U-Verse
Brighthouse*
Cablevision*
Charter
Comcast
Cox
Dish
RCN
Suddenlink
TWC*
Verizon (Including Verizon DSL subscribers)
Every TV provider listed here:
http://espn.go.com/watchespn/affList?device=videosub
Every ISP listed here:
http://espn.go.com/watchespn/affList

* Requires TV subscription to ESPN, every other provider can get the games via ESPN3 with an ISP only subscription

Between the providers who have Univision and/or ESPN3, the only people losing out are those who are OTA only.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

CBC in Canada also streams all games. In English, and no television subscription required. You just need to be in Canada (geo-blocked on IP address).


----------

